# Waxstock AM Details Vlog. Found Chongo and I'm doing the magic. Are you in it?



## Luke M

Super excited to sneak into one of Alan's vlogs with a magic trick.
Spotted Chongo in there too. Who else made it?


----------



## Puntoboy

Great video again! 

I made it into the final scene! Great camera work from John at the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Puntoboy said:


> Great video again!
> 
> I made it into the final scene! Great camera work from John at the end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your also on the day 2 film as well waving like a mad man


----------



## Puntoboy

JR1982 said:


> Your also on the day 2 film as well waving like a mad man


Must have missed that! Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pee

Not sure what to make of that video as it didn't really show much of the show (the cars on display and the outside area where the excess arrive and shine cars where)


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cool video, it really was a great event.:thumb:


----------



## leeandfay

I love Alans vids as i do yours Luke

Card tricks blow my mind lol


----------



## Luke M

Auto Allure said:


> I love Alans vids as i do yours Luke
> 
> Card tricks blow my mind lol


Thanks bud. I purposely decided not to include magic in the videos but got some requests and it seems people like the trick. Sorry I missed you on the day too.


----------



## AMDetails

Puntoboy said:


> Great video again!
> 
> I made it into the final scene! Great camera work from John at the end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was great to catch you at the end of the show dude. One of those... you know the Username, The car but don't know the face.

Now I do :wave::wave:


----------



## AMDetails

pee said:


> Not sure what to make of that video as it didn't really show much of the show (the cars on display and the outside area where the excess arrive and shine cars where)


Indeed I agree with Pee,

It's my coverage of the show which was bonkers for me! Amazed at how many people came to say hi and how many traders were open to networking and doing business. So my camera time to focus on cars was short. Only really filmed things as I walked (Ran) past them.

I do believe PVD had a camera man doing coverage of the whole show. there is a 1-minute snippet on their FB page that has a lot of "the cars" in it.

Go check it out.

Alan :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Luke M said:


> Thanks bud. I purposely decided not to include magic in the videos but got some requests and it seems people like the trick. Sorry I missed you on the day too.


Shame you couldn't work your magic on my M2 and made it win top 16 :lol:, excellent card trick by the way. :thumb:


----------



## Luke M

Soul boy 68 said:


> Shame you couldn't work your magic on my M2 and made it win top 16 :lol:, excellent card trick by the way. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 51723


Sorry I couldn't help there bud:lol:
At least you got the best consolation prize and you could drive that beast home.


----------



## AMDetails

Soul boy 68 said:


> Shame you couldn't work your magic on my M2 and made it win top 16 :lol:, excellent card trick by the way. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 51723


Soul Boy,

I loved that M2 colour! Lush :buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68

AMDetails said:


> Soul Boy,
> 
> I loved that M2 colour! Lush :buffer:


Thank you Alan, sooner or later you'll get to detail one in your studio,I'm sure of that. :buffer:


----------

